# Before and After



## JASHavanese

I was looking through pictures trying to find the one of Bandit jumping in the food box and started looking at pictures of my dogs when they were puppies. Is anyone interested in posting puppy vs adult pictures? 

Here's Ellie as she goes blue. She started out black and white and is turning color now at a year old.


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's Lightning as a puppy and one of him at a year. He looks black in both, but he's also going blue now.


----------



## JASHavanese

This is a puppy that Bandit had last year. He's a big boy now! I blurred out the address on the mailbox


----------



## mintchip

Too cute!
Oliver's brother was all black as a puppy but now has that same little white patch as Lightning


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> Too cute!
> Oliver's brother was all black as a puppy but now has that same little white patch as Lightning


That's one of the fun things about havanese. You never know what they're going to do


----------



## Thumper

Wow! They look gorgeous as puppies and adults 

You have GORGEOUS Hav's, Jan. I bet there are some jealous breeders drooling over your crew! 

Kara


----------



## juliav

What beautiful dogs you have Jan!!!! I want to hug and squeeze all of them!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

JASHavanese said:


> That's one of the fun things about havanese. You never know what they're going to do


Yes--but they always steal our hearts!!


----------



## lfung5

Love this idea! Here's Bella at 4 months and now at 3 years old.


----------



## Lina

What a cutie Bella is! She's so tiny still! I'm pretty sure Kubrick is bigger than her at (close to) 5mo.!


----------



## lfung5

Freddie at 14 weeks and now 2 yrs


----------



## lfung5

Scudder 10 weeks and now almost 10 months


----------



## CapotesMom

Well Capote's only 7 months, but I'll do what I can! 

the first pic was at 7 weeks. The second was at 6.5 months.


----------



## lfung5

It amazes me how much the coat changes. I don't know why, but my guys didn't change much at all. Bella faded a bit, but still has a lot of tan and silver on her back and ears. The boys are black as night!


----------



## CapotesMom

I know! I miss Capote's markings so much! (I named him cause he looks like he has glasses on..like Truman Capote) ..now those markings are gone and he's a blonde shade. Granted he's gorgeous now, I secretly wish they'd come back..lol.


----------



## juliav

Linda,

I am absolutely inlove with little Bella and I think if hubby will ever let me get another Hav, I would love a petite little girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn

This is Rudy at 9 weeks & then at 5 months. Same toy.
They grow up to fast!


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Julia,
Bella is as sweet as they come. I like her because she is so portable, but I worry about her because she is too small. I am always worried about birds of prey!


----------



## Olliesmom

Jan:

If you give me a little baby pix of Austin I can supply the current - 9 month old tomorrow pix!! :brushteeth:


----------



## irnfit

If you check the Color Changes thread, you will see how their coats have changed, and how they have grown, as well.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Jan,

Wonderful pictures of your beautiful crew! Pepper is going through the exact same changes as Ellie and Lightening. I wondered about that reddish brown hue when it first started showing up, but it's turning a rich steel blue now. 

I wish we had puppy pics of Pepper, but we didn't get him until he was about a year old. 

All these photos are just more proof of the amazing ways our Havanese entertain us. 

Wanda


----------



## Amy R.

What marvelous pix, Jan. And gorgeous dogs.
Bella is so petite and pretty a little package, Linda.


----------



## Missy

Oh gosh. you know I love this game. Jassy 8 wks (his first day home) 6 wks below -- and over on the side he is over a Year.


----------



## Missy

and now Cash... 16 wks, 9 months, and 12 wks --- they posted out of order-- he really hasn't changed all that much- just bigger.


----------



## CacheHavs

I like this thread, it is so neat to see how these guys looked as babies and then to see them now.

Here are three pictures of Oskarka, one at 7wks, one at 10mo. and now at 2 1/2yrs.

Okay they went out of order??? First one is the now, second one is the 7wk and the last is the 10mo.


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is Cedrik. The first one is now, the second one is 6mo and the last which is the youngest picture I have of him is when he was 4 mo.


----------



## CinnCinn

Heather - your dogs are stunning!!
Tell me....how do you get their bangs to stay back so nicely????


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Jan:
> 
> If you give me a little baby pix of Austin I can supply the current - 9 month old tomorrow pix!! :brushteeth:


Wow, you're right, they were born Christmas Eve. They grow up fast, don't they? You have a few pictures in your mailbox


----------



## JASHavanese

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Jan,
> 
> Wonderful pictures of your beautiful crew! Pepper is going through the exact same changes as Ellie and Lightening. I wondered about that reddish brown hue when it first started showing up, but it's turning a rich steel blue now.
> 
> I wish we had puppy pics of Pepper, but we didn't get him until he was about a year old.
> 
> All these photos are just more proof of the amazing ways our Havanese entertain us.
> 
> Wanda


That reddish brown color isn't very pretty, is it  That's a really good hint that you're going blue and thank goodness for me that I love it with 2 dogs going blue!


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> Too cute!
> Oliver's brother was all black as a puppy but now has that same little white patch as Lightning


Wow, that's interesting. I don't think I've seen that yet. 
Lightning is really changing a lot. His tail has so much silver in it and used to be pure black and his back is going blue. I'm curious to see if he's going to go all the way up to silver.
Ellie's dam is a beautiful blue and I'd love for her to look just like her Mommy.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Wow! They look gorgeous as puppies and adults
> 
> You have GORGEOUS Hav's, Jan. I bet there are some jealous breeders drooling over your crew!
> 
> Kara





Thumperlove said:


> What beautiful dogs you have Jan!!!! I want to hug and squeeze all of them!!!


LOL but I drool over other breeders havs. I think they're all beautiful. 
Thanks for the nice notes, I'm really partial to my furkids. I was going to post a couple more but ran out of time and had to meet my daughter for her b'day breakfast. I'm not sure she'd understand me being late because I was looking at hav pictures. I really raised her wrong....she's a cat person, not dog person. Oh the heartbreak of it all :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese

lfung5 said:


> Love this idea! Here's Bella at 4 months and now at 3 years old.


Wow Linda, I love Bella's color change!!


----------



## JASHavanese

CapotesMom said:


> Well Capote's only 7 months, but I'll do what I can!
> 
> the first pic was at 7 weeks. The second was at 6.5 months.


That's a big change! They really keep us on our toes guessing


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> If you check the Color Changes thread, you will see how their coats have changed, and how they have grown, as well.


I'm lucky to find a folder that I've posted in much less making my way around the forum <duh> We need a dunce hat thingie.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> and now Cash... 16 wks, 9 months, and 12 wks --- they posted out of order-- he really hasn't changed all that much- just bigger.


LOL I love the toilet paper picture.


----------



## JASHavanese

CacheHavs said:


> I like this thread, it is so neat to see how these guys looked as babies and then to see them now.
> 
> Here are three pictures of Oskarka, one at 7wks, one at 10mo. and now at 2 1/2yrs.
> 
> Okay they went out of order??? First one is the now, second one is the 7wk and the last is the 10mo.


Pretty boy Heather!!


----------



## CacheHavs

CinnCinn said:


> Heather - your dogs are stunning!!
> Tell me....how do you get their bangs to stay back so nicely????


Cindy,

Most of those pictures are for show or pictures hoto: I have to keep their hair up in a pony tail or braids (which is what I do more now these days) or else the hair is falling in their face and then they start sucking it in their mouths. For the show pix I use a spray called thick n thicker. It holds their hair back without feeling gummy, though after the shows are done the dogs get another bath to get all that stuff out as it can damage the coat.

Thanks for asking and for the nice commentseace:


----------



## JASHavanese

CacheHavs said:


> Here is Cedrik. The first one is now, the second one is 6mo and the last which is the youngest picture I have of him is when he was 4 mo.


Did you get him from Joan?


----------



## CacheHavs

JASHavanese said:


> Pretty boy Heather!!


Thank you Jan


----------



## CacheHavs

JASHavanese said:


> Did you get him from Joan?


No I got him from Pamm Tapscott and she imported him.


----------



## Lina

Kubrick is still very young, but I was looking at some of his baby pics that the breeder sent me and he has definitely changed a bit! Plus, I love any excuse to show off my baby - sorry!  Here are pics at 4 weeks, 9 weeks, and now at almost 5 months. 

Sorry - they're out of order at 4 weeks, now and then 9 weeks.


----------



## Suuske747

3 weeks old









4 months old









1,5 yrs old








Please don't mind the dutch lingo 
Somewhere I have a more recent one where you can actually see how she is developing a light champagne colour on her back.... I'll have to look for it...am not at home now


----------



## Thumper

Sierra is SOOO beautiful!!! I'm a total FAN!!! I love your creativity! What software do you use? And Kubrick, WOW he has changed so much quickly! Precious! I love his coloring

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

Kara: *blush* thank you 

I use Microsoft PictureIt!9 , it's no longer for sale....so I use an old and "unofficial" version I was able to get....I love it...it's brilliant and I am really "not happy" that Microsoft stopped it....
I have tried several others...but none match the ease of PictureIt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paige

I love these before and after pictures, I will have to dig out some of my boys.

It's just amazing how they change color so much. Does anybody know if any other breed does this?


----------



## mintchip

Thumperlove said:


> Sierra is SOOO beautiful!!! I'm a total FAN!!! I love your creativity! What software do you use? And Kubrick, WOW he has changed so much quickly! Precious! I love his coloring
> 
> Kara


Great photos!! 
What kind of camera do you have? 
How do you get the photos? (using treats?)
Sally


----------



## Suuske747

mintchip said:


> Great photos!!
> What kind of camera do you have?
> How do you get the photos? (using treats?)
> Sally


Are you asking Kara or me?
In case you meant me  :
I have a Canon EOS 400D with a standard lens and telelens 75-400mm
I am still struggling with the lighting though....as Sierra is a white area and what's around her is darker...usually quite a bit darker....and therefor the setting is always very difficult....as the camera tends to darken the picture as it's centered on the white area (sierra) so it wants to compensate and I end up with darker pictures....So I have to use the -/+ Av settings and do lots of test pictures, usually I click away changing settings in between, checking and then eventually some good pictures will be in the mass 
Honestly....it was easier with the sony digi cam, but the quality of the pictures wasn't half as good, but the colours were always perfect!!
Biggest problem at the moment that I in daylight outside just seem to be unable to capture Sierra's champagne colouring on her back......She looks an all white dog....but truely she's champagne on her back!!!!!! *sobbing*

For posed pictures, yes I do use treats and my voice, but treats do the trick truely!!!


----------



## mintchip

I was asking about you. I knew you had to have some kind of great DSLR to get those photos. Thanks for the tips
The photos and collages are prize winners:first: 
My guy is champagne and I agree it is sometimes hard to get a good photo
Sally


----------



## Doggie Nut

Cindy, I absolutely love your Cedric! In his 6 mo. pic he LOOKS like a Cedric! Oops! I'm sorry Heather!


----------



## CacheHavs

Doggie Nut said:


> Cindy, I absolutely love your Cedric! In his 6 mo. pic he LOOKS like a Cedric!


Are you talking about my "CedriK"? if so thank you for your comments and my name is Heather. :bounce:

Is this the picture you are talking about??


----------



## Brady's mom

Okay, I am in on this one. Any excuse to post pictures of my handsome boy 

The first one is Brady and me when he was almost 5 weeks.
The second one is at 4 months, right before his first haircut.
The next one is at 9 months old.
The last one is recent. He is now 16 months old.


----------



## CacheHavs

what a cutie he is Karen:biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

JASHavanese said:


> That reddish brown color isn't very pretty, is it  That's a really good hint that you're going blue and thank goodness for me that I love it with 2 dogs going blue!


When the reddish brown showed up I thought I was fading out his coat with weekly baths, but then the color changed to dark blue and that was a nice surprise. I do wonder how dark or light the blue will be when he's done.

Wanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Karen,

That is soooo cute of Brady especially the one with the toilet paper....ound:


----------



## irnfit

Awwwww, Brady is so precious!!! What a cute puppy.


----------



## Lina

I love those pics of Brady! He looks like a teddy bear! :hug:


----------



## anneks

OMG you at teasing me with those Brady pictures! Seriously, if you ever need a break he can come visit me! I like seeing how much all the dogs change. Mirabel has gotten a lot lighter than she was as a puppy but it is hard to show her true color in pictures. They come out very cream/white but she has a lot of apricot in her coat too.


----------



## JASHavanese

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> When the reddish brown showed up I thought I was fading out his coat with weekly baths, but then the color changed to dark blue and that was a nice surprise. I do wonder how dark or light the blue will be when he's done.
> 
> Wanda


How old is he?


----------



## JASHavanese

Brady's mom said:


> Okay, I am in on this one. Any excuse to post pictures of my handsome boy
> 
> The first one is Brady and me when he was almost 5 weeks.
> The second one is at 4 months, right before his first haircut.
> The next one is at 9 months old.
> The last one is recent. He is now 16 months old.


LOL Karen, you got the essence of a hav with the toilet paper. What a cute shot!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

JASHavanese said:


> How old is he?


He's somewhere around 13-16 months old. We're not sure. Our vet estimated Pepper to be between 9-12 months back in May.

His color started changing in June/July.

His coat might be changing texture, too, but that could be my imagination. It seems to be going from cotton-y to a silkier texture - but without a lot of matting so far.

Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> He's somewhere around 13-16 months old. We're not sure. Our vet estimated Pepper to be between 9-12 months back in May.
> 
> His color started changing in June/July.
> 
> His coat might be changing texture, too, but that could be my imagination. It seems to be going from cotton-y to a silkier texture - but without a lot of matting so far.
> 
> Wanda


I don't think it's your imagination Wanda. They do change coats. Pepper still has a lot of time to change color so hang on to your seat.....what you have today might not be what you have in 6 months  I love that about our havs.


----------



## lfung5

You had to post pictures of Brady. We are missing Brady so much! Hope to see you for a walk tomorrow! Freddie is so depressed.


----------



## irnfit

Is that a professional photo of Cedric or a painting? I am having a debate with someone.


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Jan:
> 
> If you give me a little baby pix of Austin I can supply the current - 9 month old tomorrow pix!! :brushteeth:


You have a lot to choose from now  Everything from 1 minute old to the day you picked him up.  It was fun going through those.


----------



## marjrc

This is a great idea! So great, in fact, that I thought we might do it for a monthly challenge. Great minds think alike (GMTA), Jan! :biggrin1: I'll think of something else, no problem.

Don't we have another thread just like this one? I can't remember. lol

Here are my before and after pics: Ricky, at 9 weeks and at 14 months. Sammy is a few weeks old in the first one and 13 months in the last, taken after his bath.


----------



## TnTWalter

Love this thread. Thanks so much!
eace:


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty at 10 weeks and dancing today at 7 months


----------



## Missy

Jan, Ellie as a puppy looks just like Cash when he was a puppy. I too wonder if he is turning blue. He has some red now on his muzzle and around his ears. But in certain lights his coat takes on this grayed down eggplant color--- it's not reddish brown though-- it looks like his jet black fur was dipped in grape juice and dusted with coal dust. It is gorgeous but being a black dog- I will never get a good picture of it.


----------



## Missy

Puppies!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!! Marj, Ricky and Sammy are so beautiful. But Sammy's puppy face!!!!OMG. Smarty is just gorgeous.


----------



## anneks

Ricky and Sammy are so cute and I just love Smarty's silver face!


----------



## Brady's mom

All these puppy pictures make me want another. Ah, MHS, I can control it for now. What stunning pups we all have!!


----------



## CacheHavs

irnfit said:


> Is that a professional photo of Cedric or a painting? I am having a debate with someone.


Hi Michele,

That is an actual photo, not a paintingeace:

So now did you win or are you the one who lost the debate????

Oh and it is Cedrik with a "K":biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Sorry about the misspelling. I won, but just an ego thing. HAHA
It's a beautiful picture.


----------



## CacheHavs

irnfit said:


> Sorry about the misspelling.


 Hey no worries, many mis-spell his name:biggrin1: 


irnfit said:


> I won, but just an ego thing. HAHA


 Hey it feels good to be right:becky:



irnfit said:


> It's a beautiful picture.


 Thank you :hail:


----------



## marjrc

"Marj, Ricky and Sammy are so beautiful. But Sammy's puppy face!!! "

Thanks, Michele. Unfortunately, that's the only puppy pic I have of Sammy.  He left his breeder's at 8 weeks, so I should ask his previous owner if she took any before I got him. I have a bunch of pics of Sammy when we were emailing about possibly taking him into our family, but I would love to see some of him at 3, 5, or 6 months! 

I LOVE that pic of Smarty, dancing!! Too adorable.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Smarty at 10 weeks and dancing today at 7 months


Sandi, Smarty looks so cute dancing! eace:


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Jan, Ellie as a puppy looks just like Cash when he was a puppy. I too wonder if he is turning blue. He has some red now on his muzzle and around his ears. But in certain lights his coat takes on this grayed down eggplant color--- it's not reddish brown though-- it looks like his jet black fur was dipped in grape juice and dusted with coal dust. It is gorgeous but being a black dog- I will never get a good picture of it.


You got a great picture of him as a puppy and he's black and white there. Ellie was pure black with white markings and now has a silvery color around the top of her eyes and different colors through her coat which helps in taking pictures of her.


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda at 9 weeks






Yoda at 13 months


----------



## Doggie Nut

Heather, YES that is the pic of Cedrik that I was referring to! Actually they are all great!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I love the new avatar of Smarty! The look on her face is precious! 

Wanda


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I LOVE this thread! All of the furbabies are so cute and I love the changes in each of them.

Not sure what order these will come up in but they are Zoe at 10 weeks (2 pic's), 5 months, and then a more recent pic (she is in the front). hoto:


----------



## Poornima

*Down the memory lane.....*

I LOVE this thread. All the furbabies are so cute!

Here is Benji at 13 weeks, at 5 months and 10 months:


----------



## JASHavanese

RedHeadedGator said:


> I LOVE this thread! All of the furbabies are so cute and I love the changes in each of them.
> 
> Not sure what order these will come up in but they are Zoe at 10 weeks (2 pic's), 5 months, and then a more recent pic (she is in the front). hoto:


Wow Cathy, that's a big change! They all look great.


----------



## Thumper

Cathy and Poornima,

They look adorable  I love the changes and what cutiepie puppies!

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

I just dredged up Biscuit's baby pix, and I am frankly, SO sad ! I miss that little baby puppy ! Check it out ! He is 12 wks old here.


----------



## Amy R.

*memory lane, yes indeed!*

And here is Biscuit at 16 wks after his first grooming. If you compare these with his avatar, he still has that same funny expression, or stare, like a perplexed professor, that cracks my husband and me up and endears him to us. . .


----------



## Thumper

He is precious! He has the same ear coloring as Gucci did  I can't believe the change in one year! wow! He has so much character in his pictures, I can only imagine in real life!

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

You are too kind for words, Kara, thanks. He's a little character, so sweet and mellow. Very trusting.


----------



## Missy

Amy, Biscuit is such a sweetheart. I know what you mean about the baby pictures--- Cash is at my favorite puppy age now 8 months to a year. Still really playful but is really understanding things more and he still has that "my paws are too big for me" look.  But when I go back and look at Jassy's puppy pictures I get really melancholy. The cool thing is, a puppy cut goes a long way in bringing back the memories (I realize if you show or you are trying for full coat you can't do this) They look really silly for a week and then they look all fuzzy and cute again. You just have to think of them as 8 wk old old english sheepdog puppies...LOL


----------



## Amy R.

Thanks, Missy. I love Jassy & Cash, they look like Salt and Pepper! What fun to have TWO. Yes, the puppy cut does work in preserving the cute, cuddly puppy look, sigh ! He has had one all summer, but now I'm growing it out over the winter to see how we like him looking more officially Havanese. More PC, if you will, lol ! But already I can tell the longer coat is bugging him, he's getting very chewy with the paws. . . .

But, yes, I LOVE that little sheepdog look too! And, no, we don't show him, he's not show quality, with his overbite and other flaws. But he's numero uno in our hearts. Pass the syrup !!


----------



## Amy R.

All the puppy pix are so cute. Heartwarming. Thanks to whoever started this charming thread, I believe it was Jan.


----------



## Amy R.

Poornima, I love Benji's pix. It's neat the way his little smile is unchanging throughout. It's funny how their essential personalities shine through , always. And I love the quote on your signature!

And Red Headed Gator, your dogs are just beautiful!


----------



## Thumper

What flaws? He has NO flaws! Silly woman! lol

I didnt' know he had an overbite? How bad?

I think Gucci's flaw that would prevent her from showing is her tail hangs slightly to the right alot. I was talking to my husband recently about getting into the show-world, and he couldn't understand why we just can't show Gucci! lol, And I tried to explain the limited registration, blah blah blah...and he was like "well, send the breeder more money for full!" LOL, He does not "get it" that she can't show! She's perfect in OUR eyes, that's for sure! So I know what you mean.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Cathy, my jaw drops every time I see your avatar, but seeing it large like that, I just can't believe how much your b&w guy in the back is a spitting image of my Sammy!!! Wow. 

Great pictures everyone! Gosh, it's adorable seeing how small and fuzzy they were when they were babies. 

Poormina, I can't believe Benji is already so big!! My goodness, I can remember when you were waiting for him to join you and now he's almost all grown up. Time flies! He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Paige

I just love this thread, it's so cool to see the changes in them. 

They were all so cute as puppies and have turned into beautiful adults. 

As soon as I can get my boys bathe, I'll dig up some pictures and post.

Keep them comming


----------



## Poornima

Hi Kara, thanks for your sweet compliments! I enjoy how you keep updating your avatar. Gucci is lucky to have such a doting Mom! She is a gorgeous girl. My Benji has a very discriminating taste, his first girlfriend is a gorgeous girl at my breeder's. At 10 months, she is already a champion. Whenever he is boarded at my breeder's, she puts their crates close to each other. :kiss: ......I can see him falling for Gucci. 

Amy, thanks for the generous compliments! Biscuit is so adorable. I enjoyed his puppy pictures so much. It has been a challenge to take pictures of Benji due to his sweet but shiny black face. He runs to the camera when he hears the "click" and so many "Kodak" moments are lost. I have tons of video though, that I love to watch often. He goes behind the TV and tries to find the "buddy" he sees. 

Marj, time has just flown by. Benji will celebrate his first birthday on Nov. 17! He has brought so much joy and enriched our life beyond measure. Thanks for your kind words!

I love this thread, but it is dangerous, I had managed to keep my MHS under control and now I see all these adorable puppy pictures. On top of that my husband wants to have a second Hav and hints often that next year is a good time......but I continue to vacillate. :decision:


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's an interesting before and after shot. 

From this to the picture below. :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

That can't be the same dog, where's the cream


----------



## JASHavanese

reece said:


> That can't be the same dog, where's the cream


LOL we're having a little fun with this. It is a before and after but that's all I'm saying. Someone will figure it out. You guys are good here!


----------



## Leeann

I was confused this morning when I was up at 3 am and saw laslie's new avatar.. Now I know I was not still sleeping you stinkers.


----------



## Leeann

I told you Jan when I wake up and my feet hit the ground I'm off & running, no getting things past me that early.


----------



## KristinFusco

Did you paint him? :biggrin1: 
~Kristin


----------



## Lina

As long as Leslie isn't getting *3* puppies now... not that it wouldn't be a lot of fun but man that would be a heck of a LOT of work.


----------



## Thumper

JASHavanese said:


> Here's an interesting before and after shot.
> 
> From this to the picture below. :biggrin1:


Aren't they brother and sister? Let's see..brother on his back, sister looking SOO SMASHING I want to come pupnap her NOW. hmmm??

You are BAD, Jan...BAD.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> I was confused this morning when I was up at 3 am and saw laslie's new avatar.. Now I know I was not still sleeping you stinkers.


What were you doing up in the middle of the night?


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> I told you Jan when I wake up and my feet hit the ground I'm off & running, no getting things past me that early.


No kidding!!! It sometimes takes me over 2 hours to be fully awake. If I really HAVE to, I can wake up quickly as long as there's a lot of coffee involved.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> As long as Leslie isn't getting *3* puppies now... not that it wouldn't be a lot of fun but man that would be a heck of a LOT of work.


Nope, she's getting 2 ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> You are BAD, Jan...BAD.
> 
> Kara


<blush> Thank you, thank you, thank you. :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

OHHH!!!!!!!!!! Vickee is going to Leslie!!!!!!  HOW NEAT!

I am obviously behind on all the latest developments here! So she isn't taking the one from Shadow's breeder now? What happened with that? Just a personal decision?

Oh, gosh...how could one choose between Vickee and Mykee in the first place? They are both so beautiful!

I'm SO very happy for her, and Jan....you must be elated that they are going to such a fantabulous home!

Kara


----------



## Leeann

JASHavanese said:


> What were you doing up in the middle of the night?


My little guy needed his mommy.


----------



## JASHavanese

KristinFusco said:


> Did you paint him? :biggrin1:
> ~Kristin


No, and even more changes happened. He went to a she!
Sheesh, that's like the trial my husband was just a part of the jury on. One of the attny's kept calling the female officer HIM and they found out why after the trial.


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> OHHH!!!!!!!!!! Vickee is going to Leslie!!!!!!  HOW NEAT!
> 
> I am obviously behind on all the latest developments here! So she isn't taking the one from Shadow's breeder now? What happened with that? Just a personal decision?
> 
> Oh, gosh...how could one choose between Vickee and Mykee in the first place? They are both so beautiful!
> 
> I'm SO very happy for her, and Jan....you must be elated that they are going to such a fantabulous home!
> 
> Kara


Where did you see this??


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> My little guy needed his mommy.


Awwwwww Well, if some of my parts went missing, I'd run to someone too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Benji Boy said:


> I love this thread, but it is dangerous, I had managed to keep my MHS under control and now I see all these adorable puppy pictures. On top of that my husband wants to have a second Hav and hints often that next year is a good time......but I continue to vacillate. :decision:


You are very much welcome!

Vacillate? Why, dear?  I think the timing is perfect! If your husband is ready and willing...I say go for it!

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Where's Leslie?? Leslie come out, come out where ever you are..


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> Where did you see this??


LOL Kara is half right.


----------



## Leslie

I knew it wouldn't take you guys long to figure this out. :clap2: I even saw a post from Marj on another thread asking about my new avatar. What a sharp group you all are!

Ok, here's the "story"... MyKee is growing and growing and growing. We have a 5th wheel we "camp" in often. We need small dogs, since space is a premium. ViKee is a small one, and so she is the one who will be coming to live at our house next weekend! I'm so excited!!!

So, that's your Forum fun for today!:bounce: :bounce:

P.S. We're still getting the little guy from Shadow's breeder in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Leeann

I see you, we know you are on line.


----------



## Leeann

Wow what a month for you. Congrats, Do we all have to start thinking of girl names now??


----------



## Leslie

Yes, you guys are so good at names. I love what you come up with.


----------



## Thumper

havashadow said:


> I knew it wouldn't take you guys long to figure this out. :clap2: I even saw a post from Marj on another thread asking about my new avatar. What a sharp group you all are!
> 
> Ok, here's the "story"... MyKee is growing and growing and growing. We have a 5th wheel we "camp" in often. We need small dogs, since space is a premium. ViKee is a small one, and so she is the one who will be coming to live at our house next weekend! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> So, that's your Forum fun for today!:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> P.S. We're still getting the little guy from Shadow's breeder in about 2 weeks.


Congratulations!!!!!!! :whoo: I love ViKee. She has a beautiful face and eyes! I thought for a minute that you were getting them both! lol
I love lil' girls! They are great for hanging out on your desk, or any other small space  Mine is snuggled right next to me now. I still am NOT convinced boys are "more loving". no way! lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Leslie, congrats again!

Weren't you the one with all the 'alcohol'-oriented names? How about Tipsie? I think that's very cute for a cute little girl.
So excited for you and the upcoming 2 weeks bringing you one pup after the other!


----------



## Leeann

havashadow said:


> Yes, you guys are so good at names. I love what you come up with.


I think you may have to start a new thread, I would hate for people to miss out on this.


----------



## JASHavanese

havashadow said:


> I knew it wouldn't take you guys long to figure this out. :clap2: I even saw a post from Marj on another thread asking about my new avatar. What a sharp group you all are!
> 
> Ok, here's the "story"... MyKee is growing and growing and growing. We have a 5th wheel we "camp" in often. We need small dogs, since space is a premium. ViKee is a small one, and so she is the one who will be coming to live at our house next weekend! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> So, that's your Forum fun for today!:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> P.S. We're still getting the little guy from Shadow's breeder in about 2 weeks.


The stud owner of the litter says MyKee is going to be around 12 or 13 pounds when grown and Leslie needs a little one and ViKee is going to be small. Now MyKee is laying on his back on a pillow with an icepack on his head. His bragging rights at being picked first came to an end and ViKee is prancing around him saying, "Neener neener, girls rule, boys drool." :boink: I forgot to teach her manners it seems and MyKee feels homeless  
Last night my husband told the puppies the news and MyKee promptly smacked ViKee upside the head with his paw. :brick: We were laughing so hard. My husband turned to me and said, "Who says dogs don't understand what you say". I think he may have a point.


----------



## Lina

LOL. Poor MyKee... tell him he's beautiful for me and will find a wonderful home soon I'm sure! Give him a kiss from me and Kubrick! :kiss:

And YAY Leslie getting a boy and a girl! One of each... it's what most people want in kids, why not in dogs?  I'm not sure about names, though... I'll have to think of something...

Congrats!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!! :whoo: I love ViKee. She has a beautiful face and eyes! I thought for a minute that you were getting them both! lol
> I love lil' girls! They are great for hanging out on your desk, or any other small space  Mine is snuggled right next to me now. I still am NOT convinced boys are "more loving". no way! lol
> 
> Kara


I was told that girls love you, boys fall in love with you. I found that to be true with Lightning..he is his MOMMA'S boy big time, but along came Ellie and she is the same.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> LOL. Poor MyKee... tell him he's beautiful for me and will find a wonderful home soon I'm sure! Give him a kiss from me and Kubrick! :kiss:
> 
> And YAY Leslie getting a boy and a girl! One of each... it's what most people want in kids, why not in dogs?  I'm not sure about names, though... I'll have to think of something...
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, he's a beautiful boy and will get grabbed quickly. He was the one everyone wanted in the litter and I told everyone he was taken. That will teach me to keep phone numbers LOL. Heck, he's so neat, he's even welcome to stay here.


----------



## Leeann

JASHavanese said:


> Thanks, he's a beautiful boy and will get grabbed quickly. He was the one everyone wanted in the litter and I told everyone he was taken. That will teach me to keep phone numbers LOL. Heck, he's so neat, he's even welcome to stay here.


Jan does this meen you are keeping Peter?


----------



## Thumper

> Last night my husband told the puppies the news and MyKee promptly smacked ViKee upside the head with his paw. :brick: We were laughing so hard. My husband turned to me and said, "Who says dogs don't understand what you say". I think he may have a point.


ound: ound: ound: Those moments are priceless!!!!!! I've had a few of those here, where I swore Gucci understood me and reacted! Now I see why Barbara Walters is accused of being looney! ound: And lil' MyKee is just being a little brother! Siblings often like to bully each other! lol



> was told that girls love you, boys fall in love with you. I found that to be true with Lightning..he is his MOMMA'S boy big time, but along came Ellie and she is the same.


Yes, it is hard for me to imagine that I would be loved any differently or more by a boy! I guess they all have the predisposition to be loving/nurturing, but some, *maybe* more than others? I think girls can be more "nurturing", in all species (but there are exceptions!) She's very in tune to anyone sick or sad...she always makes sure they get lots of extra lovin'.

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Leslie, she is gorgeous and precious. I am SO excited for you!

Yep, Kara, Biscuit has a big overbite. It is really cute. So far no problems with it. Sometimes I notice it's a little difficult to pick something up at first, like a small treat. I wrote at length about it on the Parrotmouth thread that Trish started re Winston. I took some pix I've gotta post sometime on that thread.


----------



## Poornima

Leslie,
How wonderful that you will have a little girl to dote on now! Vikee is a cutie pie! We want more pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow Leslie, I think I'm getting headache from all this puppy switching. Pass the ice pack, MyKee!! 

Congratulations on getting ViKee!! This weekend??? Yippee!
A boy and a girl. What more could you want. 

Leslie, this really does deserve its own thread. Everyone will want to share your happy news and then they'll all be calling Jan to claim MyKee.
(Poornima, here's your chance...........)

Susan


----------



## Poornima

Kara and Susan,
It is hard enough to ignore my hubby's hints and now my pals here, verified Hav addicts, turn on their pursuasions.... .. Do I stand a chance???.....


----------



## Leslie

Benji Boy said:


> Kara and Susan,
> It is hard enough to ignore my hubby's hints and now my pals here, verified Hav addicts, turn on their pursuasions.... .. Do I stand a chance???.....


Not w/this bunch, you don't!!! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> Jan does this meen you are keeping Peter?


Peter is staying here with Dee and I having dreams of showing him at the next National. My mantra has become HE IS GOING TO HOLD TOGETHER, HE IS GOING TO HOLD TOGETHER, HE IS GOING TO HOLD TOGETHER....etc :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Wow Leslie, I think I'm getting headache from all this puppy switching. Pass the ice pack, MyKee!!
> Susan


LOL he still needs it. ViKee is swishing herself in his face every chance she gets. That girl has attitude ound:


----------



## Poornima

Jan,
Good luck with Peter in the ring! 

Well, for now if I hear anything about MHS, I am like :lalala: 

:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Amy R. said:


> Oh, Leslie, she is gorgeous and precious. I am SO excited for you!
> 
> Yep, Kara, Biscuit has a big overbite. It is really cute. So far no problems with it. Sometimes I notice it's a little difficult to pick something up at first, like a small treat. I wrote at length about it on the Parrotmouth thread that Trish started re Winston. I took some pix I've gotta post sometime on that thread.


That's right! I remember that thread, but had forgotten Biscuit had one. I can't tell in his pictures. Gucci's bite looks good and tight, but I only thought her tail was off...Jan is telling me that's okay!  So now I can tell my husband she's not tail defective like I thought. Great...now I'll hear the "I told you so's" LOL

I'm going to soap her up and take pictures here soon. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday.

Kara


----------



## Leslie

:whoo: Oh boy! Sexy, soapy pictures of Gucci! Look out fellas!!! ound:


----------



## Thumper

LOL I'm not pimping her out! haha

I'm just curious, really! I've looked at her soaped up and she looks great, but I think the camera will pick up more detail.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Benji Boy said:


> Jan,
> Good luck with Peter in the ring!


Thanks Poornima!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> LOL I'm not pimping her out! haha
> 
> I'm just curious, really! I've looked at her soaped up and she looks great, but I think the camera will pick up more detail.
> 
> Kara


It picks up things your eyes don't see. Hopefully all good things! :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> I'm going to soap her up and take pictures here soon. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> Kara


And all the male havs will be drooling. I'm going to have to password protect my computer or Ellie will knock Lightning for a loop as she thinks he's all hers. Hopefully she knows they're just good FRIENDS.


----------



## Thumper

JASHavanese said:


> It picks up things your eyes don't see. Hopefully all good things! :whoo:


Yeah...I was hoping that it tells the *truth* for doggies but LIES LIES LIES about me!

I always have to see pictures of me FIRST, so I can throw all the bad ones in the trash! ound: Gosh, I like to believe I'm not photogenic! haha

Kara


----------



## Missy

OH my!!! turn your back for an instant puppies are just hanging hands right and left.... I wish I could have three-- because I would love Mykee!!!! what a prince he is -- But Vickee has such spunk-- I can't wait to see pictures of Leslie and Vickee next weekend. Congrats again Leslie. good luck with Peter Jan. 

Hmmm boy and girl names.... 


bonnie and clyde
romeo and Juliette
lucy and ricky

I'll keep thinking


----------



## Beamer

Missy!
You have been talking about #3 for quite some time now!! Come on!! you can do it!! How can u resist with all these puppy pics everywhere?!?!?!?


Ryan


----------



## juliav

Oh my!!!!

All this puppy switching.  Leslie I absolutely love ViKee and am thrilled that you are getting her. Oooh, as for the names:

Samson and Delilah
Napoleon and Josephine
Tristan & Isolde
Scarlett & Rhett
Lancelot & Guinevere


----------



## Thumper

Isn't this place AMAZING!

It is better than "Days of Our Lives"....you never know what is around the corner here! lol And listen to Ryan, trying to talk you into THREE puppies. My gosh, that would be a busy household. I'd get a prescription for xanax to go with 3 puppies! haha.

Are you keeping the name ViKee? Or is there a bad association w/ that?

Kara


----------



## mintchip

Hey MyKee I'll email you my address and you can come here!!! My Mom is great!
Just us guys! Sisters are a painound: 
Love,Oliver


----------



## marjrc

Wwoooooohoooooooo!!!!! I KNEW something had changed in your avatar, Leslie! You little sneaks, you! ound:

Awwwwww... ViKee is being so sensitive to MyKee's feelings. That's a good girl. :biggrin1:

I understand the desire for a smaller Hav, Leslie. Esp. now that you're getting TWO of them! Are you sure you have enough room in your motorhome for them? I really and truly don't mind taking one of them off your hands. Really. After all, that's what friends are for.










Ooooooooooo! I'm soooooooooooo happy and excited for you! Can't wait to hear how the first day goes.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Yeah...I was hoping that it tells the *truth* for doggies but LIES LIES LIES about me!
> 
> I always have to see pictures of me FIRST, so I can throw all the bad ones in the trash! ound: Gosh, I like to believe I'm not photogenic! haha
> 
> Kara


I like my picture being taken. I look a lot better in pictures than in person :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> OH my!!! turn your back for an instant puppies are just hanging hands right and left.... I wish I could have three-- because I would love Mykee!!!! what a prince he is -- But Vickee has such spunk-- I can't wait to see pictures of Leslie and Vickee next weekend. Congrats again Leslie. good luck with Peter Jan.
> 
> Hmmm boy and girl names....
> 
> bonnie and clyde
> romeo and Juliette
> lucy and ricky
> 
> I'll keep thinking


I think Leslie came up with a name for ViKee. I haven't looked to see if she posted it so I'll let her have the honors. LOL MyKee would be a mixture of your two havs rolled into one.


----------



## JASHavanese

Amy R. said:


> All the puppy pix are so cute. Heartwarming. Thanks to whoever started this charming thread, I believe it was Jan.


You're welcome. We can all come together here and ooooooooh and ahhhhhhhhh over our furkids. How could anyone not love them all?


----------



## Missy

JASHavanese said:


> I think Leslie came up with a name for ViKee. I haven't looked to see if she posted it so I'll let her have the honors. LOL MyKee would be a mixture of your two havs rolled into one.


Yes Jan, one white, one black, one one COOL. just like the mod squad--(am I dating myself?) although if I do ever get a third (despite the fact that my DH who instigated the 2nd would divorce me ) I think I need a girl. I hope who ever gets Mykee joins the forum we need to keep tabs on the little guy. and I want more kisses.


----------



## Amy R.

The Mod Squad! OMG Missy. We must be of the same vintage, lol.


----------



## Missy

There's that wine thing again Amy!!! do we need to worry about you? well I like vintage, we get better with age right?


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Wwoooooohoooooooo!!!!! I KNEW something had changed in your avatar, Leslie! You little sneaks, you! ound:
> 
> Awwwwww... ViKee is being so sensitive to MyKee's feelings. That's a good girl. :biggrin1:
> 
> I understand the desire for a smaller Hav, Leslie. Esp. now that you're getting TWO of them! Are you sure you have enough room in your motorhome for them? I really and truly don't mind taking one of them off your hands. Really. After all, that's what friends are for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooo! I'm soooooooooooo happy and excited for you! Can't wait to hear how the first day goes.


I love this picture--------did you know it is a sheltie?:becky:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

marjrc said:


> Cathy, my jaw drops every time I see your avatar, but seeing it large like that, I just can't believe how much your b&w guy in the back is a spitting image of my Sammy!!! Wow.
> 
> Great pictures everyone! Gosh, it's adorable seeing how small and fuzzy they were when they were babies.
> 
> Poormina, I can't believe Benji is already so big!! My goodness, I can remember when you were waiting for him to join you and now he's almost all grown up. Time flies! He's a beautiful boy.


You're right, Marj, they look so similar! The b/w one in the back is little Emma, who was one of Zoe's babies from her second litter. Emma now lives with my niece (who stole her when she moved out of our house!! - only kidding. They fell head over heels in love with each other) Emma is the spitting image of her dad.

I'm loving all of these pic's! All of our babies are so cute!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Leslie - 

I am SOOO excited for you!!!! One of each is so perfect and getting them a couple of weeks' apart is great!!


----------



## dboudreau

I'm still learning how to use my photo editing program, I wish I had more time to play with it. Here is Sam's Before and After pictures.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, those are beautiful pictures of Sam before and after! I love the ones of him in the snow... what a cutie pie!


----------



## Leslie

Debbie~ You did a great job with those. Of course, you do have one of the cutest subjects to work with


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, it's Vicki the computer challenged individual needing help, AGAIN!!:frusty: How do I post a pic on a thread?? Also, it's been so long I forgot....how do I start a new thread???? Sorry!:brick:


----------



## Lina

Vicki, to post a pic you need to go down to the quick reply box and hit "Go Advanced" once there, scroll down until you see "Manage Attachments." Click on it and a new window will pop up. You can browse you computer for the images you want to upload and then hit "Upload." The pictures are now attached to your reply.

To start a new thread, go into the forum that you want to add a thread to and at the top left you'll see a button that says Post New Thread. Click on it and that's it!

Can't wait to see more pics of you and the cutie Valentino.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok! I'll give it the 'ol college try! Here goes...


----------



## dboudreau

Vicki, that has to be one of the cutest puppy pictures I have seen. That has to be in the Hav. Calendar. Love it.


----------



## mintchip

Vicki--those are adorable!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks! Doesn't Valentino's baby pic look like a little bear??


----------



## Missy

oh be still my heart! little Val is so cute-- but so is big Val.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Sam debbie!He was really a cutie as a little guy---now he grew up into a very handsome guy!I like what you do with your software program.:clap2:

Very cute pictures of Valentino Vicki.What an adorable little pup he was!:kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I know! he was a cutie pie! As soon as I saw him, well I just KNEW he was the one! I was right!


----------



## Lina

What adorable pictures of Valentino! He just looks like a cuddle bug... can I squeeze him? 

:hug:


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty's before and after...
They appear to be in reverse order! They were taken at 4 weeks, 7 months, and 18 months. We got her at 7 months. I don't remember her coat looking so straight at 7 months as it does in the picture.


----------



## mintchip

adorable!!!


----------



## Lina

How cute is Dusty! If I get another Hav I would love to have a chocolate! He truly is a beauty.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I love your Dusty.....i have always been a fan of those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## lfung5

I love Dusty's face, does she have chocolate coloring?

Valentino is such a cutie pie


----------



## Missy

Dusty was adorable, but now she is downright sultry!!! those lips, those eyes, that hair! she is a regular veronica lake!!!


----------



## lfung5

Debbie,
Love what you put together. Sam's picture are great.


----------



## DAJsMom

Thanks for all your nice comments about Dusty!
Looking at the photos, I am really amazed at how much she's changed and still is changing. One of the fun things about owning a havanese!

Linda,
Dusty is a chocolate. 
We didn't set out looking for this particular color, but we love it!


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> I'm still learning how to use my photo editing program, I wish I had more time to play with it. Here is Sam's Before and After pictures.


You did a great job Debbie!! :first:


----------



## JASHavanese

Doggie Nut said:


> Ok! I'll give it the 'ol college try! Here goes...


Wow Vicki, what a change!


----------



## JASHavanese

DAJsMom said:


> Dusty's before and after...
> They appear to be in reverse order! They were taken at 4 weeks, 7 months, and 18 months. We got her at 7 months. I don't remember her coat looking so straight at 7 months as it does in the picture.


What a difference and a cutie. What color is Dusty listed as?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I love seeing everyones baby pics. The Havanese color change is awesome!


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty's papers say chocolate irish pied. Her chocolate is definitely not one solid shade. Her breeder said she looked more chocolate sable at 7 months when we got Dusty. I'm not sure that describes her either. In the earliest photos I've seen it looks like she has a bit of tan eyebrows, but her whole head changed so fast it's hard to tell. She has a different tan sort of shade on her ears even now. It's certainly entertaining! 
Her brother, in the photos I've seen, has similar shading, but he's black and white rather than chocolate.


----------



## Julie

Here is Quincy's baby pictures---and "big boy" pictures......He was 16 wks.here and so cute!Then here is a picture of my little boy Robbie, I have talked alot about with Quincy(groomed)and a pix of Quincy ungroomed in a backpack!He hasn't really changed much---but to me--he still is as cute as can be!The last picture is my breeder's pix...I believe he was 12-14 weeks there--


----------



## DAJsMom

Quincy is a very handsome guy!


----------



## ama0722

no wonder you fell so in love with Quincy, he was so darn adorable as a pup let alone an adult! Is Quincy a pied?

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Dusty has really changed alot---I think she is just beautiful!I love her majestic look now!Wow!:kissretty girl!


----------



## Paige

AAAWWWW Qunicy was such a cute baby. Makes me want a black and white one now. 

I need help.


----------



## mckennasedona

Quincy is ungroomed in the backpack photo? He looks great. That would be a freshly groomed photo of my girls.....


Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut

Quincy has been a cutie from day 1!! I agree with Paige....I want a black & white one now too!!


----------



## Julie

ama0722 said:


> no wonder you fell so in love with Quincy, he was so darn adorable as a pup let alone an adult! Is Quincy a pied?
> 
> Amanda


I'm not really sure Amanda.One of my breeders was not very helpful,so I had to check the boxes myself.I just have him registered as a black/white parti--but I see on "colors of the rainbow" Quincy does fit the color combination so he probably should of been registered as a pied.


----------



## dboudreau

I love the picture of Robbie & Quincy. Very nice. Nothing better than a boy and his dog.


----------



## Julie

mckennasedona said:


> Quincy is ungroomed in the backpack photo? He looks great. That would be a freshly groomed photo of my girls.....
> 
> Susan


Quincy hadn't been groomed for an embarrasing 4-5 days in that backpack photo!His hair seperates like that and gets little zigzags at the ends(I love)but his facial hair/topknot can start to look pretty nasty!:laugh:
In the picture with my little boy on the bench--Quincy was bathed and groomed:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Julie, I cannot believe that Quincy looks so big. It is all fur? or is he pretty big He looks so huge on Robbies lap. Looks like Robbie had a big grin on his face! Very cute!


----------



## Julie

Quincy is all hair!I just had him to the vet on Friday---he weighs 10.9 pounds.He does look big on Robbie,but remember Robbie is 6 and only weighs now 39 pounds and is very tall.He gets alittle freaked out(Robbie)---can you tell?He wouldn't even look at me!Stinker!All that hair kinda gives Robbie the "tickles/willies"...


----------



## Laurief

I thought it was so cute, cause it looked like Robbie was giggling cause he was hiding from you behind Quincy.


----------



## Paige

There's nothing cuter than a child with their dog.


----------



## Sissygirl

OOOOH Quincy is soooo cute! That little face looking up at you!

Vicki, Valentino's baby picture is just adorable!


----------



## Lina

I LOVE Quincy's baby photos! It's amazing that he still looks very much like he used to, except more dignified. LOL. What a handsome boy he is... I will be so happy if Kubrick looks even HALF as pretty as Quincy.


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the Quincy compliments....you guys are all so sweet!
Looking at his pictures makes me want another little one!:brick:Isn't it amazing how much they grow?He was just a little "imp" to us--5.3 lbs.in those pictures...now 10.9lbs.he seems so huge...if they could only stay in the 5-7 lb.range and be healthy---I'd probably have a 6 pk.of havs!You guys would too,wouldn't you?:dance:

Lina,
Kubrick is a beautiful color hav--he is getting more dignified all the time--and seems like so far--he is keeping his very rich coffee tones.I think he is a very handsome guy!


----------



## marjrc

Those pics of Dusty are great! I sooooooooooo love her latest 'do', but how on earth do you keep it looking so nice?? Yikes! I would have given up and took the clippers to the poor thing.  I LOVE your new avatar too. I never tire of seeing pics of Dusty. 

Wow! Valentino was a plush teddy bear at that age! How adorable! I agree with Deb. It should be part of the nominated pics for a Hav calendar. He has such crinkly hair, doesn't he? Looks very soft!

Awwwwwww... Qunicy is sooooooooo darn cute!! You had him in the garden right from the start, didn't you Julie? lol I love the one of him and Robbie. Qunicy looks like he totally belongs there. 

Now, Paige........ really ! Do you think you'll be getting help HERE?? At THIS forum?? Sorry, hon, but you're on your own. We'll never be the ones to tell you you shouldn't have any more Havs! hehehe


----------



## irnfit

This is a favorite pic of my baby, Kodi.


----------



## Lina

Oh look at that little baby Kodi face! I feel like using baby talk just looking at it! Can I :hug: him?


----------



## DAJsMom

I don't know why Dusty looks so nice in that photo! I don't think she had been recently brushed, and usually she looks pretty scruffy. I think I just caught her at a good moment! A couple of months ago I was ready to have her trimmed, but she quit blowing coat in the nick of time. Now it's not such a problem to keep her free of mats.


----------



## Missy

look at baby Kodi!!! so cute and innocent.


----------



## Leslie

Debbie and Julie~ I get the biggest kick out of your "reading havs" in your avatars. As a teacher, it warms my heart to see them so in love w/books :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

That is a cute pix of Kodi Michele!He looks so sweet in the face and you can tell he has that "love you" look in his eyes!

I think for my 6 pack on little havs I'll take one of each color!

Marj--That pix of Quincy by some bushes?That was at his breeders house in Florida.


----------



## Thumper

Quincy was SUCH a cute puppy!!!! MY oh MY! head over heels, I tell ya! He is STILL super cute and puppyish looking to me, which I love that about him.

Kodi's expression just melts me!  Julie's right! His eyes are talking!!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Thanks eveyone, I think he is the cutest, sweetest little guy. This was just after his first grooming and he was almost naked because of mats. When I first saw him, I almost cried. He was about 7 mos old.


----------



## Julie

Michele-
Do you have any baby pix of little Miss Shelby?You knew someone would probably pester you for some to share:boink: It might as well be me!:laugh:


----------



## irnfit

Yes, I'll post them when I get home. The sad part is I lost her real baby pics from the breeder. They are in computer limbo.


----------



## Julie

:dance:Oh Good!We get to see Shelby too!:dance:
She is a cutie!


----------



## havjump

Really enjoying this thread. All the photos are soooo cute!!  
What an amazing colorchangefrom puppy Dusty to adult.
Debbie WOW!! Excellent job on Sam's Before and After:whoo: :whoo: 
Please share, if you can, how it was done?:jaw:


----------



## havjump

Puppy Cosmo....Then...
And now......


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh - look at Cosmos ears! So cute!


----------



## havjump

Yes Marie, Cosmo's ear color has returned since the last photo. I love to watch all the Havs color change over and over.


----------



## Suuske747

this thread is extremly addictive hahaha!

magical hav's!!


----------



## Julie

Great pix of Cosmo!He has changed alot hasn't he?His ears turned all white,and now they are turning back huh?It seems like their is alot of color changes in the white ones with ear colors and the sables.....black and white parti's do some too,but not nearly as much.....incredible!


----------



## juliav

Cosmo make my heart melt every time I look at him.


----------



## irnfit

Shelby's breeder is trying to locate the baby pics for me so I can post them, but this is from when she was about 4 mos.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, Shelby is so tiny that in that pic at 4 months, she looks the same now!! She is such a cutie!!


----------



## Missy

ohhhh shelby was precious and little.


----------



## irnfit

See Kodi's color change....these are about 3 mos apart


----------



## Julie

Those are such cute pictures Michele of your Kodi and Shelby!What a little "imp" Shelby was too!At 4 months--she has that little "imp" look like Quincy had!That's the age of Quincy's pix too.He was 16 wks.when I got him.Cute Cute pups!:hug:


----------



## Paige

Shelby and Kodi were such cute puppies. I just love the looks that Kodi gives. How could you not want to squeeze such a doll face.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I posted these in the Oct thread~ but I will put them here.
Here is Emmy about a week or so old, and one just last week.
She is considered a silver sable irish pied~


----------



## juliav

Katie,

She is way, way, way too pretty for words.


----------



## irnfit

Wow, she sure is pretty. That's some color change.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I am so continuing to LOVE this thread! It is amazing how they change colors over and over no matter how old they are. Below are pictures of Dani girl, one picture is when we were showing her and she was 10 months old and the other (she's on the left side of Zoe) is from last month when she was 16 months' old.


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ That color change is amazing! She's so pretty!


----------



## Julie

Emmy sure has beautiful eyes---I can't get over how much of a color change she had---but now I see Dani and I'm thinking the same thing!Wow!

Katie is that a pix of Emmy as your avatar in full coat?


----------



## Lina

Those are really impressive color changes! I love both pictures nonetheless. It's nice to know that we can have a whole new dog (in looks) practically every year - sometimes more!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

No, thats Daisy in my avitar~ 
Here is a pic of Emmy in full coat~ She was almost a year old here. She is 2 1/2 now.


----------



## Julie

Wow Emmy is beautiful!Look at all that color.She is pretty.

I am in love with Daisy then!I love her eyes and her coat!:kiss:In your avatar pix of Daisy---do you trim any hair at all around her eyes?I'm debating this on Quincy.I have never cut any,but I'm thinking about it.I'm really torn at what I should do...


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kodi has the sweetest little face and I love those ears!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Julie~
I don't trim the hair on Daisy's head. She is a "head rubber" and has rubbed a bit off just above her eyes. Plus she has really heavy hair. It's almost coarse. So it falls naturally to the sides/back. None of my other dogs have hair like hers!
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Julie

Oh,thanks for the info Katie.I keep thinking about cutting Quincy's just below alittle and in between (his eyes),but have always chickened out!After looking at Daisy's picture and her very long flowing hair,I thought maybe if I just let it grow more,it'll be as beautiful as hers and stay back out of his eyes naturally.Quincy's hair though isn't heavy etc.It is more cottony and kinda fuzzy all combed out.His head hair is more silky then his body/back hair.They must vary alot in coat/texture.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Here are a few pictures of little Emma at an hour or so old, at about 7 weeks old and at 1 1/2 years (last Christmas). Some of the black in her coat on her back is now silvering a bit.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my she looks just like my sweet Lexi!! - Beautiful!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I *love* all the pictures of your "before" and "after" puppy pictures. The color changes in some of the dogs are amazing. Maddie hasn't changed color much, as she's still stark black and stark white. She is getting a little more black on her back from her belton freckles. Unfortunately, since I got her at 8 months old, I didn't have any pictures from earlier. Hopefully, Kimberly won't mind if I use some of the ones she took as Maddie was growing up. The first picture is Maddie taken on our deck yesterday, the second is when she was 7 weeks, and the last was taken when she was 6 months old. As you can see, she hasn't changed much.


----------



## irnfit

Wow, she really hasn't chnaged that much. Love your deck.


----------



## MaddiesMom

irnfit said:


> Wow, she really hasn't chnaged that much. Love your deck.


Michele- Thanks. Unfortunately, we won't have the greenery and summer flowers much longer. Fall is definitely in the air in Northern California! I'm a spring/summer person, so I'm not looking forward to the rainy winters.


----------



## Lina

That deck is absolutely GORGEOUS... oh yeah and so is Maddie. :becky:

I love how she is pretty much the same in all her pics... she looks just as lovable as she did when she was little! I want to just :hug: her.


----------



## pjewel

I'm so excited! I finally got photos of Milo as a puppy. Is it just me or was he soooo cute.


----------



## juliav

Milo is just drop dead gorgeous, both as a puppy and now as a big boy.


----------



## Missy

Milo is my new love!!! how fickle I am! sooo cute


----------



## Lina

Milo was such a cute puppy and now he's a very handsome pup! I love his colors.


----------



## irnfit

Jeanne, I could deal with rainy winters. It's the snow and freezing cold I don't like.


----------



## lfung5

It's not just you, Milo is sooo cute!


----------



## irnfit

Milo was an adorable little guy and now he is just as handsome. Love to see the color change on his face.


----------



## Laurief

Wow - up close Mile has incredible coloring!! I love the little bit of brown on the face!! What a cutie


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh- I *love* all the different colors on Milo! He's got a little bit of this and a little bit of that. He's stunning!


----------



## Amy R.

Jeanne, Maddie is beautiful, such dramatic coloring. It's what I'd look for if I got another Hav. I love your yard and deck. Actually, don't hate me, but I am longing for a great big windy Nor-Cal storm. I love curling up by the fire with the wind howling outside, and cooking savoury meals. As long as I don't have to go out in it!

Geri, Milo is just the most endearing and beautiful dog. I love the way he is growing up, and his exquisite coloring. Great sequence of pix!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Maddie.She is beautiful...as a pup and now!My favorite pix is the one of her face with all the hair!Cute!

Milo is a gorgeous guy.I love his coloring too!What would his coloring be called?If I was going to get another--I'd like one like Milo or Kubrick's coloring.Awesome!:kiss:


----------



## Sissygirl

oh my - the fourth picture of Milo is just adorable.

He's a cutie!

Maddie is a sweety!


----------



## Julie

Cathy,
I had missed your pictures of Emma.:brick:
She sure has retained her color too pretty much...goodness as a tiny one you can just faintly make out her top knot markings and just a little tiny bit of her brows!:eyebrows:
In her middle pix she reminds me of Jillee--Meg's pup.


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Milo is a tri color. Other than that, I don't know what the color would be called.


----------



## Julie

Maybe I can just have him! :spy:
I could dog nap that cutie-patootie! :behindsofa::bolt:

:help:He's SO.....cute!:bounce:


seriously--he is just adorable!We need more pictures of that handsome guy!I'll have to remember tri-colored.....you sure don't see many with his coloring/markings....give him a kiss and hug from me!


----------



## susaneckert

What a face as a little puppy and that he is all grown up he is so handsome


----------



## Judy A

Milo is a really handsome dog.....and a cutie-petewtie puppy! I really love his coloring and the changes that have occurred. I think a tri colored would be a great pick.....hmmmm, maybe next time!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Milo is one of the best looking havs I have ever seen! Didn't you get him when he was a little older?


----------



## pjewel

I did get Milo when he was 5 1/2 months old so it was a joy to be able to see photos of him growing up.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'm surprised the breeder was willing to part with him! How awesome for you! Like I said .....he is one of the best looking little guys on the forum!


----------



## pjewel

She was actually devastated to give him up. He was supposed to be a show dog but one of his testicles didn't descend so she could neither show nor breed him. Hence I got lucky. I love him exactly as he is.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, my, Geri, you were very lucky. He looks every inch the show dog. He has real presence and such beauty.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well, he has to get "snipped" anyway! I wonder what caused it?


----------



## Olliesmom

Jan was sweet enough to send me some baby pix of my boy!
Notice the Royal Wave when he was first born!!
The his "show stance" already at 6 weeks!
First pix was last nite on my patio - with my phone!


----------



## Laurief

What a cutie!! Love that pink belly!!


----------



## lfung5

I love the puffy bellies!


----------



## MaddiesMom

There's my cutie Austin! Love his puppy pictures!


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> I posted these in the Oct thread~ but I will put them here.
> Here is Emmy about a week or so old, and one just last week.
> She is considered a silver sable irish pied~


Holy cow Katie, did you know what color she was going? I love the color!


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Jan was sweet enough to send me some baby pix of my boy!
> Notice the Royal Wave when he was first born!!
> The his "show stance" already at 6 weeks!
> First pix was last nite on my patio - with my phone!


Smooch, smooch, smooch. :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: 
I used to kiss that little pink tummy and cute nose. :hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jan~ I had no idea Emmy would go silver! Her mom is black, and her dad a sable...more of a gold sable than a silver sable. 
But I just looooove the color she has become!


----------



## Lina

Austin is so cute! I love his six week pose. LOL. What a looker.


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jan~ I had no idea Emmy would go silver! Her mom is black, and her dad a sable...more of a gold sable than a silver sable.
> But I just looooove the color she has become!


I love it too. Ellie is going to a color that's similar on parts of her so I'm hoping all of her changes. She was born black and white though. The black on her ears changed to silver and around her eyes is already blue. She's fun to watch change.
I just saw your singleton in another thread. Congratulations! LOL I bet you're wondering what color the new one is going to be. Havs are so much fun to watch as they change colors!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jan~ Daisy that is in my avitar was jet black and white as a puppy. She has lightened up to a silver color also, but a darker silver than Emmy. Maybe that's what Ellie will do?


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jan~ Daisy that is in my avitar was jet black and white as a puppy. She has lightened up to a silver color also, but a darker silver than Emmy. Maybe that's what Ellie will do?


That could be Katie. We'll find out :biggrin1: 
Her dam is a beautiful blue and sire is black and white so who knows?


----------



## Amy R.

Darling pix of Austin. Love the puppy tummy!


----------



## JASHavanese

Amy R. said:


> Darling pix of Austin. Love the puppy tummy!


LOL you should see his half brother's tummy. That boy loves his food :hungry: op2: :hungry:


----------



## Missy

Jan, Katie, At what age do black dogs start turning? Cash is still very black at 11 months- in certain lights I can see some very slight change-- around his eyes. but not much. but in certain lights he looks like he has this wonderful charcoal dipped in eggplant sort of look. What do you think? I love him Black and I would love him silvered or blue.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Jan, Katie, At what age do black dogs start turning? Cash is still very black at 11 months- in certain lights I can see some very slight change-- around his eyes. but not much. but in certain lights he looks like he has this wonderful charcoal dipped in eggplant sort of look. What do you think? I love him Black and I would love him silvered or blue.


I wouldn't even guess because a hav is going to do as they darn well please at almost any age :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

Here's Nigel


----------



## Paige

Here's Preston


----------



## Paige

Here's Reece


----------



## susaneckert

Love the pictures paige Nigel looks alot like pricess leia


----------



## ivyagogo

How did I miss this thread? Here is Gryff at a few weeks old and this past weekend at 6 months:


----------



## Tritia

Well, since we're new and we have a LOT of catching up to do. I'll post a few of each age  Any objections?? hehehe.

New pup
I'm a bad dog mom, I never really thought he was very cute,lol.
















4 or 5 months old


















9 months









Now


----------



## irnfit

He's sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> Shelby's breeder is trying to locate the baby pics for me so I can post them, but this is from when she was about 4 mos.


Ok, Michele..I saw that one..which is very cute, but her soulful little eyes are hidden!

I was looking for the 4 month old ones from the breeder..did you ever get any??


----------



## irnfit

They are somewhere in computerland (actually on my computer at work). I'll try to send them to you tomorrow. The one on here is Shelby probably at 4-mos. The ones on my other computer are about 8 weeks.


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> They are somewhere in computerland (actually on my computer at work). I'll try to send them to you tomorrow. The one on here is Shelby probably at 4-mos. The ones on my other computer are about 8 weeks.


Michele..Please don't go to alot of trouble...
Wouldn't it just be easier to .....
......
.......
........
.........ship Shelby to ME? LOL!


----------



## irnfit

Sorry, we don't ship our dogs :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> Sorry, we don't ship our dogs :biggrin1:


GOOD HAV MOMMY!


----------



## marjrc

Nice try, Diane!! LOL 

Paige, those are adorable pics of all your boys! I can never get enough!! hint, hint......  They change so much and so quickly, though the black ones don't seem to change unless they go silver/gray. 

Tricia, those are great photos!! It's not easy to get good eye contact in pictures of black Havs, but you did a great job! Love the pics with the tongue hanging out. lol


----------



## ama0722

Since it was bumped up...


----------



## Callalilly

Amanda, Dora looks like such a happy girl! Just the epitome of a Havanese!


----------



## Paige

I just love Dora, she always has such a happy smile.


----------



## Missy

Dora has such lovely eyes!!! very expressive.


----------



## Guest

Tritia said:


> Well, since we're new and we have a LOT of catching up to do. I'll post a few of each age  Any objections?? hehehe.
> 
> New pup
> I'm a bad dog mom, I never really thought he was very cute,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 or 5 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now


Tritia..NOT cute?? WHAT?? he has cute written all over him!! He is Darling!

AMAMDA..Dora's coloring sure changed...I love her big eyes..very expressive.."Spoil Me!" eyes..


----------



## ama0722

Dora lost almost all her color and gained a good amount back. In person you can see a lot more of it mixed in with her offwhite coloring. You really see her color when she is next to Belle!


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, I *LOVE* the 4th picture, wish they could always keep that hair length, I love it!
Amanda, Dora is cute and energetic looking as always!


----------

